# eye fixed



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

i need an eye fixed on my key largo rod. its a stainless steel eye. can someone pm me who can do this or suggest a person. thank you


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe is who I always take my rods to. His number is (850)-516-2409.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Another excellent option would be Keith [Ocean Master] on here in Gulf Breeze. Call after noon. 
850 712 1650


----------

